# Feedback?



## Mcluvnn18 (Jun 19, 2020)

So I'm in the midst of planning an in-ground irrigation system I plan on installing next year and I was wondering if someone could give me some feedback on the overlap of the heads (MP-2000 heads)? Parts of me thinks it's fine but other parts of me are concerned that the overlap may be too much....

Another question is how I would cover the 5'x104' section on the left? I know Hunter makes the corner & side strips that cover 5'x15' and 5'x30' respectively but I'm unsure how to lay those out.



Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks all in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You don't have head to head coverage. When one sec ends, there needs to be another head there at the same radius. For example, in the bottom right corner, you have an mp2000 at 21ft? (Don't go by the max from the specs ,use 18ft). North of that head at 18ft you need another mp 2000 head at 180. The idea is the water from one head sprays the grass around another head.

Try using mp2000 at 15-16ft.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Agree with g-man. Use about 80% of the advertised radius. I also like to overlap the adjacent head by a foot or so. Most sprinklers do a poor job watering the first couple of feet.im currently redoing a poorly designed (and executed) irrigation system at our new house. Playing "find the pipe to tie into" really sucks!


----------



## Mcluvnn18 (Jun 19, 2020)

Thank you @g-man & @BadDogPSD for your help! I'll be sure to go back to the drawing board and get those laid out better.


----------



## Mcluvnn18 (Jun 19, 2020)

1) Is this what it should look like regarding the head to head coverage?
2) Are the 1000's on the right side necessary for the head to head coverage?
3) The side strip heads, do I need them on the right side of the strip as well, or will the overlap from the spacing on the left side be enough?

Thank y'all in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks better, but the bottom part by the street will get a lot of wasted water from the 180 above. You also have some gaps in the right side. Try the 15ft spacing.

On the strip, you need to use opposing heads. irrigationtutorials.com explains it and so does hunter design guide.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

@Mcluvnn18

What heads are you using for the long strip?


----------



## Mcluvnn18 (Jun 19, 2020)

Justmatson said:


> @Mcluvnn18
> 
> What heads are you using for the long strip?


I'm using the Hunter MP Rotators that are designed for side strips. I believe the codes for them are MP-LCS515, MP-RCS515 & MP-SS530.


----------

